# Wesley's Weekend at the Rivah!



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Wow! You let him drive?  Welcome to the GRF. If you been lurking, you know how much we love pictures.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I'd say Wesley knows how to spend a long weekend. That last picture with his big smile says it all.


----------



## pksherer (Jan 21, 2008)

adorable pictures!


----------



## 3459 (Dec 27, 2007)

Welcome aboard! Great pics of Wesley. Looks like he loved his weekend!


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

the photos of sleeping dog is priceless!


----------



## baileygrinch (Jan 9, 2008)

Now there's a happy golden! and golden owner!


----------



## fiestyredheadntx (Mar 27, 2008)

Looks like you guys made the most of your Memorial weekend! Gr8 pics! I couldn't let my Belle see Wesley driving because she always wants to drive and I tell her no.

Glad you decided to finally become part of the GRF family! Welcome :wavey:

Kathy
Mom to Goldens Belle & Trooper
and my sweet Lucky


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

Great pictures! Looks like you sure love your Golden.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Welcome and thanks for all the great pictures they all made me smile. Wesley looks like he is having the best time riding the jetski. And all that driving made him sleepy. Thank you for sharing them with us and hope you enjoy your time here.


----------



## SillyTilly (Jan 22, 2008)

Welcome to the forum. It looks like Wesley had a great weekend. I think Tilly may be jealous.


----------



## jendmb (Jan 13, 2008)

that last picture is so cute! he looks so happy!


----------



## woodysmama (Feb 25, 2007)

Welcome!! looks like Wesley has a GREAT life!!!!..Does he ride the Jet with you?


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

Welcome! Thanks for the pictures...looks like loads of fun!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

What a beautiful boy he is! Welcome!!!


----------



## LeannS (Dec 23, 2007)

aww I love the one of him lounging on the lawn chair!


----------



## Penny'smom (Mar 3, 2007)

Great pictures. Penny is in love :smooch:

Great way for 2 buds to spend the weekend!


----------

